# Average life of an unmodified engine?



## Stolen (Nov 5, 2010)

Im looking at a skyline GTS25T with 76k miles on the clock, the car is completely unmodified bar the wheels.

Should this engine be in prety much perfect working order? It is an RB25DET, what kinda mileage would you expect a unmodified looked after engine to start to cause problems? cheers.

EDIT

Sorry guys ive posted this in the wrong forum!!


----------



## stuartharley (Sep 16, 2010)

depends how its done those 760000 miles, tbh mileage means shit its revolutions that count.or like hire equipment, working hours.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

This will bake your noodle. 
I worked out once that 100000 miles in 10 years, at an average speed of 30mph (I think), the car was actually "on" for a little over 9 months! Lol
9 months out of 10 years. Servicing a GTR twice a year gives 20 services for 9 months of use. What a joke! Lol


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

125000 miles plus than maybe the engine will die.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

^^^ bull plop^^^ modern engines if serviced correctly should make 250000 miles without any major rebuilds - probably capable of over a million miles on a bench


----------



## stuartharley (Sep 16, 2010)

revolutions are more important than miles. and i agree with the well serviced fact, that engines will last over 250,000 miles of normal everyday use. if the car was ran at redline everywhere then the overall mileage would be a lot less before ,pop.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

stuartharley said:


> revolutions are more important than miles. and i agree with the well serviced fact, that engines will last over 250,000 miles of normal everyday use. if the car was ran at redline everywhere then the overall mileage would be a lot less before ,pop.


+5 

If the engine has been driven by a old person they would run the engine max. 3000 rpm. The engine would last 600,000 miles at 2~3K rpm.

If the Engine has been redlining every day like a track car it would last 150,000 miles maximal.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

^^^bull plop again^^^

labouring a car outside of its peak torque range puts extra stresses onto components and while redlining all the time has more of an effect on wear and durability, a car that has been driven correctly (i.e. using the gears and changing at the right times) will last a lot longer than Meldrews Maestro


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

MIKEGTR said:


> ^^^bull plop again^^^
> 
> labouring a car outside of its peak torque range puts extra stresses onto components and while redlining all the time has more of an effect on wear and durability, a car that has been driven correctly (i.e. using the gears and changing at the right times) will last a lot longer than Meldrews Maestro



If you are going to sledge people make sure you are right

My 32 GTR is totally stock and is on boost well before 3000rpm so wont be stressed at all at 3K

Now the car in question is stock and if you read the post is an RB25 which is much happier than a GTR at lower revs


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

RSVFOUR said:


> If you are going to sledge people make sure you are right
> 
> My 32 GTR is totally stock and is on boost well before 3000rpm so wont be stressed at all at 3K
> 
> Now the car in question is stock and if you read the post is an RB25 which is much happier than a GTR at lower revs


so you get peak torque at 2k?
so you're telling me that by flooring it and not using the gears to put it in the correct rev range is both quicker and better for the engine?

I think you'll find (and i cant be bothered to look up exactly where it is) but peak torque i'd expect from both engines is around the 4500-5k rpm mark.

Only a diesel would have peak torque at less than 3k


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

What a lot of speculative twaddle ...
Its impossible to tell what condition the engine is in by its distance travelled.
We used to see lots of Jap imports over here with low k's,(miles to you poms) and there used to be the old saying something like" its only done 20,000ks ....but never been out of 3rd gear and never had an oil change" ....

Anyway ....
If you assume its an average car owned by an average person and its always been warmed up and had regular oil changes, it should last an easy 3 times the distance it is showing on the odo now.

But its all a bit like asking how long is a peice of string.....

I always advise noobs to take the car to a mechanic, get it compression tested and leakdown tested at your expense.....and a good check over.
At the end of the day for (insert 2hrs of a mechanics rate) is a lot less money to waste, should he find something dodgy with it rather than spending 10k pounds on a lemon ....

The easiest way to fuuk a turbo'd engine is turning the engine off before the turbo has spooled down
Not changing the oil often enough
Not warming them up

In that order


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> ^^^bull plop again^^^
> 
> labouring a car outside of its peak torque range puts extra stresses onto components and while redlining all the time has more of an effect on wear and durability, a car that has been driven correctly (i.e. using the gears and changing at the right times) will last a lot longer than Meldrews Maestro


excuse me sir, 

My engine of my cammy is still running after 700,000kms.

How dare you to say that an engine + components will not last that long. 

even a street legal track car has at least 200k miles/320k km on each engine depending on modifications.

btw my friends maestro lasted 275K miles and still pulls like the old days.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Anyway ....
> If you assume its an average car owned by an average person and its always been warmed up and had regular oil changes, it should last an easy 3 times the distance it is showing on the odo now.
> 
> But its all a bit like asking how long is a peice of string.....


This is the bit you don't know when you buy a car. I have a number of friends who rant the hell out of their cars from stone cold. With modern FI you can do this but I wouldn't be keen on the engine afterwards. As these guys generally buy new cars they don't care about the engine at 100,000. Nine times out of ten when you buy a car you don't know what the original owner did to it.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

RSVFOUR said:


> If you are going to sledge people make sure you are right
> 
> My 32 GTR is totally stock and is on boost well before 3000rpm so wont be stressed at all at 3K
> 
> Now the car in question is stock and if you read the post is an RB25 which is much happier than a GTR at lower revs


I can't see a problem with 3,000rpm. If I'm doing 60mph then I'll probably be doing 3,000rpm or so. I wouldn't change down to forth unless a hill was involved.


----------



## Shoryuken (Jun 20, 2010)

How long do you guys let your GTR's warm up for before driving?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I never let it warm up on idle. After it's turned on, drive off straight away but keep off boost until the oil temp is above 70 which normally takes about 15 mins or so.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I have always started up idle for a minute or two so the oils is in full flow and drive off boost till all the oils are up to temp, engine,diffs,gearbox so when you hit the boost the whole car is nice and warm and everything is at ideal temp.

My friend use to let his warm up for 5-10 mins before driving and as soon as the engine was warm he used the turbo's but the gearbox and diffs would still be stone cold.


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

I always run idle before I go, 2-3min (now it's more like 5-7...)
I would never drive off straight away, oil needs some time to do its job properly so for this reason 900rpm is much better than say 2500rpm, especially now.

No unnecessary wear = longer life


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Running at idle - say leaving it to warm up to defrost the windows or example is not so good for it. I'd always understood it's best to start and drive it gently as this will vary the revs and oil pressures to ensure the oil moves around more effectively and opens the thermostat sooner.


----------

